# Saeco Odea Giro Plus II... Repair... Scotland



## ranaldduncan (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, I lived in Spain and have had the above machine for 8 years or so with no problems i then get a water pumping problem so i put the machine into the authorized Spanish repair dealership. I moved to Glasgow Scotland and the machine was sent on, when it arrived not only had it *not been fixed but it now had a bad vibration problem *as if it had not been fixed *and they managed to break the water reservoir. *The machine was 700-800 euros new. I would like to get it economically repaired locally does anyone know of anyone or company in Scotland that can help.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

ranaldduncan said:


> Hi, I lived in Spain and have had the above machine for 8 years or so with no problems i then get a water pumping problem so i put the machine into the authorized Spanish repair dealership. I moved to Glasgow Scotland and the machine was sent on, when it arrived not only had it *not been fixed but it now had a bad vibration problem *as if it had not been fixed *and they managed to break the water reservoir. *The machine was 700-800 euros new. I would like to get it economically repaired locally does anyone know of anyone or company in Scotland that can help.


Contact espressotechno on the forum, used him a couple of times, excellent service.


----------

